# Cycling Photo Challenge - the current challenge



## Spinney (7 Sep 2015)

This sticky will be updated by moderators only, and contains only _a copy_ of the current challenge.
All entries and discussion (and waffle chat) should be posted in the main Cycling Photo Challenge thread.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

The current challenge set by @Katherine is:

Right... I hope everyone will enjoy the theme of..

*Games, hobbies, sports and passtimes, other than cycling.*

So, lots of pictures please of your bike and any of the following...

The venue of another sport, hobby, game or passtime
Another sport, hobby, game or passtime in action
Evidence, souvenir or product of another sport, hobby, game or passtime.
For this competition, pictures may be in or outside.
Pictures to be taken between today and closing date.
*Closing date is 8pm on Tuesday 29th September.* (I'll want a new theme for my Wednesday ride)


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)




----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2015)

And the new challenge:


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2015)

However the winner is @Rickshaw Phil and his photo of November colours.

Well done Phil

View attachment 108808




Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 108808
> 
> November colours.
> 
> Both taken on today's century ride so not exactly planned.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2015)

Right, I've had a bit of a think and a quick search and I don't think we've done this one before:

Your challenge is...... Local Heroes. I'm looking for a photo that celebrates a local hero (living or dead).

Interpretation of this is free but the usual rules apply - I.E. must include your bike and be taken after the start of the challenge. Feet and egrets are allowed (as if I could stop you ) but may be counted in your favour if there is a tie for the winner.

Your deadline is three weeks today which is the 13th of December 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)

It came down to three in the end where I liked both the photo and the background to it.

@PeteXXX with this one:





@Katherine with this one:





and @accountantpete with this one:





And the winner is..........


@accountantpete. I liked the composition and the artistic moodiness of the shot.

Well done and over to you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2015)




----------



## accountantpete (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year folks - I have enjoyed looking through the contributions and am glad to announce that PeteXXX is the winner for this effort.






Well done Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

I was considering a cake or ice cream based competition, but have decided on something else.
_
Walls or balls. (Walls still make ice cream as well  )_

That's it folks!

Have fun.. How long do we want for this challenge? Last day of January?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Well, I've scrolled through the 125 or so posts in this competition and am impressed that quite a few of them actually have photographs within them!
As ever, the standards are high and the variation within the Walls and Balls (and a bike related summat) remit is highly imaginative.

@Katherine Lovely photograph..







@thegreenman That's one heck of an old wall!







@summerdays I love this photo








@Supersuperleeds Loads of Walls 







@accountantpete saving up a great one until the last day






Mentioned in despatches, alongside the runners up of the previous fivesome, are:-

@IDMark2 for several excellent photographs, including this one







@potsy for his snowman that looked errr, very errr 'excited' to see him... 






@ianrauk for this great photograph.







As I won't be up until midnight, I shall declare the winner now if I may....

Drum roll........
As always, so many wonderful photographs by so many people.

But. It's @Katherine for this late entry!






It's been an honour to hold the



badge and will now pass it on to Katherine...


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

Next challenge...
I was thinking 'classic novels' but have decided to make it

*Book titles. *

Photo of your bike and taken between now and Friday 26th February, that illustrates a book title, preferably one everyone has heard of. It can be as obvious or tenuous, serious or funny, as you like. You need to include what the book title actually is!

Hope everyone will enjoy the theme.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2016)

The Railway Children
E E Nesbit
(Off on a school outing)


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2016)

And the winner is....

@hopless500
The Railway Children



hopless500 said:


> View attachment 117969
> 
> The Railway Children
> E E Nesbit
> (Off on a school outing)



Well done.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2016)

Ok. Wanted to get this going before people head out for a Sunday ride.

The theme is 'glass'.
Must contain part of a bike.
Egrets and feet are allowed.

21st March is the end date.

Off you go


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2016)

And a slightly more proper entry, or not, as the case may be.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2016)

this is the one that grabbed me 


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 122119
> 
> 
> And a slightly more proper entry, or not, as the case may be.



Well done Pete


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I suppose it did! I love books and just thought they looked great in the phone box. Then I saw his book in the middle



I was going to borrow it but it wouldn't fit in my Camelbak 






This is the opening side of the old GPO phone box in Holcot, with its own bit of wood to prop the door open, that is the village library and local information place.

Anyway... The new competition topic shall be 


SPRING!
Photographs of kangaroos, or similar bouncy critters may be permissible.




Shall we have the day of judgement on April Fools Day?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2016)

Here be my results of the Spring photo challenge....


@Katherine for the duck pic







@booze and cake for the special take on Spring







But I reckon the this one is my favourite in this competition..






So I declare @Katherine the winner of a shorter than usual, (and on a rather subdued forum at present) competition.
I enjoyed all the entries, thanks for posting them all folks, and looking through them several times to make my choice.

Congratulations Katherine, and over to you for the next challenge


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2016)

So.. 
Please take lots of pictures of your bike and anything to do with the number *3*, or pi or anything along that theme. As tenuous as you like. 
Closing date Friday 22nd April


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2016)

And the winner is.............





chris harte said:


> My trio of trios
> 
> 1. Transport - bike, train, horse
> 2. History - steel works, locamotion, railway line
> ...



View attachment 124817



Well done.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Apr 2016)

Darn it 2 entries and 2 wins!

As I am from Yorkshire and the tour is soon so the theme is a picture with blue and yellow in it and MUST contain something beginning with the letter Y. You must include a bike.

The closing date is Sunday 1st May


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 May 2016)

And the winner is... @CarlP

"May I offer for your consideration the following:






Yellow fields, begins with the letter Y, a blue sign, blue sky and there's blue on dials on the top of my forks, the bike and for added bonus there are three letter Y's on the sign. I think that complies with the rules."


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

Right then folks, your mission if you chose to accept it....

I would like a nice photo of your bike, the colour purple, some flowers and sweeties...jelly babies that sort of thing. NO EGRETS or ducks, the closing date Sunday 15th May.

GO.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2016)

And the winner is.......

@Katherine !

Congratulations!


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

New challenge :
Theme : Something big! 

Please take lots of pictures of your bike and something big/outsize.
Photos to be taken between now and the end of the challenge.

Closing date : Sunday evening, 5th June.

I hope you will enjoy this one. Have fun....


----------



## Katherine (6 Jun 2016)

And the winner is :
Big Winston and Big Ben
by
@GM







Congratulations.
Looking forward to your next challenge.


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2016)

Well thanks Katherine, I take it the cheque arrived in time..... I wasn't expecting to win, I thought SD's photo of the pot hole was a winner !

Moving on........
Next topic is similar to what Katherine did a short while ago with her book theme, but this time it's film titles. Same rules, must include your bike, and no old photos. Closing date 3rd July.

Good luck!


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2016)

Drum roll........

Congratulations @PeteXXX with Poor Cow







Well done Pete, this made me smile. Over to you now to choose the next topic


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

GM said:


> Drum roll........
> 
> Congratulations @PeteXXX with Poor Cow
> 
> ...


I am honoured and humbled...... Thanks for a great competition @GM 
The next topic shall be _Someting fluffy _
The day of judgement is 23rd July

(Fluffy ice cream or cake topping may be permissilble)


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2016)

Now I'm up and about, I have had some time to peruse the entries.

Firstly, a few runner ups:-

@Hill Wimp with






@GM with
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url




https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url
But the winning entry for this competition is....
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url




https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/20160714_165326-jpg.134873/[/url
For the scary photograph of Tricerafluffytops by @summerdays

Thanks for the entries folks


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2016)

Ok I'm dithering between yellow and lines.... Both inspired by the TDF (translation for @potsy - some gloves blokes  went to France to try and ride their bikes a bit faster than Potsy can) so it's either or both with a bike related theme or bike in the picture! Closing date in about 2 and a bit weeks time ....


----------



## summerdays (29 Aug 2016)

Ok after some more dithering (helped by a trip to the pub and a walk)....

First a special mention to @Salty seadog for being the new kid and NOT following the rules (just like the kids in the back row) but showing some interesting "alternative" composition




And to @GM who was the only one to use yellow liquid.... I was expecting more entries!





I liked @Katherine's flowers - a lovely display that seemed summery with yellow car and lines! (Someone taking the comp seriously)







Which brings me to to runner up.....










I loved the shape of the fruit mimicking the wheel, and the distortion of perspective..... A very close silver medal!










Which leaves the Gold Medal going to ........











@Hill Wimp for this lovely photograph of her bike in the yellow corn!! Congrats!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

OK are you ready ?

After much thought at 2am in between securing a shrew and a mouse from Henry I have your next challenge should you wish to take it.

Inspired by the great views that many CCers post of their travels and the fact I live on the beach and look out to the sea daily the challenge is.

"The view to the fore or aft." That's ahead or behind for the dim.

So go out there and give me all those lovely views to choose from. Usual rules apply. 
1. Must be a bike/part bike in the shot.
2. Feet and Feathers welcome.
3. Closing date Sunday 25th September.

That's all folks


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Sep 2016)

Sorry folks a bit late with the winning photo results.

In third place @ Katherine with Sharing the moment. Well done.

In second place was @Dave123 and his gazillion lumens. Great picture.



Katherine said:


> Fore ish... Sharing the moment
> 
> View attachment 143864
> 
> ...




[QUOTE="Dave 123, post: 4466828, member: 17724"]Fore- a billion, gazillion lumens from my light.

[ATTACH=full]143974[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]

But in first place [USER=6483]@jonny jeez with his very moody downhill shot .
 well done now time for you to set the challenge.



jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 144132
> 
> 
> 
> For and aft. I'm chuffed with this shot, not because of its content but the fact that I took it over my shoulder on a smart phone whilst whizzing downhill.


[/user]


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry folks a bit late with the winning photo results.
> 
> In third place @ Katherine with Sharing the moment. Well done.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks everyone, I don't know what to say!!.

I'm well chuffed!

So, I guess I need a theme now.

I am thinking..."Highs and Lows" anything reflecting to your riding high points and of course its low points too. Having both topocs in one image scores extra points.

Closing date 15th October.

Good Luck


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2016)

Right then.... the new challenge is

On November 10th 1942 Sir Winston Churchill made this speech


View: https://youtu.be/pdRH5wzCQQw


So the theme is 'beginnings and endings'

Do remember to include a portion of bike.

The closing date is 10th November at 18 minutes to eight in the evening.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2016)

So, it's the beginning of the end, or the end of the beginning or just the end.

In third place is @Rickshaw Phil 





In second place is @Katherine 





And the winner is @PeteXXX , it brought a smile to my face!





Thank you to all participants!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

Thank you folks.. 

I think the theme for the new competition is going to be..

Something tall. The photograph, as usual, needs to contain a bike (or some of it, anyway)

Feet and egrets are welcome.

Closing date shall be 21st November 2016


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

OK the new challenge subject is quite a wide ranging one.

As we leave one year and enter the next I think it's quite fitting for the title of

"The old and/or the new"

It can be anything from a new view you have found on your ride to a rusty old tool you have found lurking in the back of the shed.Also it can be one or the other or both, whatever takes your fancy.

Usual rules apply. There must be a bike or part of one in the shot and feet, egrets and alcoholic beverages are also welcome additions to the composition.

Closing date is 16th January.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2017)

I am honoured to win this prestigious competition! 
Thanks for the running it and for the topic @Hill Wimp 
I thought I'd be beaten by the tram thingy photograph.

Subject to the strict rules of 'must include a bike, or part thereof' being adhered to (obviously, feet and egrets are eligible but ignored in the judging) is _something edible on a ride_ 

The end date shall be, for no obvious reason, the 5th of February 2017.


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

And the totally off the wall winner is,

hold on, where did I put it


It's here somewhere

Ah, here it is







{edited to add} Congratulations @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the topic and the competition @mybike I am loved, honoured and obeyed...
Well done @Katherine and @Dave 123

With this ring, I will set a new challenge!

Something(s) spotty and/or stripy.

Usual rules. Bikes, feet, egrets yada yada yada

End date shall be the 1st of May 2017


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

For the next cycle photo challenge, I would like a good / interesting / fun / exciting photo of your bike and something else beginning with the letter 'B'.
It could be a noun, a name, an adjective, a verb or an adverb.
Closing date is *midday on Tuesday, 4th July*.

All pictures welcome. Looking forward to seeing your entries.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2017)

*The winner is...
*
A lovely picture, @TeeShot .


TeeShot said:


> View attachment 357304
> A bit of my bike under a bridge near Bollington



Looking forward to your next challenge.


----------



## TeeShot (5 Jul 2017)

Goodness me, what can I say?

Thank you @Katherine for such a good subject, the number of entries shows how popular it was, twill be a tough act to follow, however..........

*My subject is, summer. A photo that needs no words to capture that feeling of sun, warmth, fun and long days of summer out on a bike. *

Finishing date, the Sunday night the Tour finishes, July 23rd.

Good luck


----------



## TeeShot (23 Jul 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 360918


And our winner. 

Blue sky, people in shorts and tee shirts, by the coast and full panniers which make me think of holidays. 

Summer perfectly summed up.well done

We look forward to our next challenge


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2017)

Thank you kindly @TeeShot 

Right.... to mark the latest TdF victory by Mr Froome, the next theme will be 4.
As ever, a portion of bike must be in the picture and something to do with the number 4 (it could be 4 white birds...).
Closing date is 14th August.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2017)

The winner..................is............
@Katherine







I very much liked the composition!

This was a hard one to judge.


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Winner



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 368639
> 
> 
> Taken at a cafe by Lake Vrynwy whilst drinking coffee eating chocolate & beetroot cake..


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2017)

I have thunk long and hard.. 
The topic shall be some kind of seat, be it a park bench or a concrete plinth. 
End date is the evening of the last day of September. 
Usual rules apply.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2017)

Loads of entries to peruse this comp, making it challenging to judge. 
I downloaded every pic to a file so I could check them out anonymously (the pics, not me)

Several runners up, including:- 






@Dave 123 for a cheeky entry 






@Katherine for this lovely photograph





@Diogenes The Sarcastic Excellent seat and bike..


Mentioned in dispatches is:





@Threevok Still love that bike!!

But the winner this time, with a great pic is, in my humble opinion.....






@Evenflow for this evocative photograph.

Thanks for a tough competition to judge!


----------



## Evenflow (1 Oct 2017)

Well thanks, I'm honoured to win at my first attempt.
So I Have to set this months competition. I think a flowery theme.
Flowers are nice. How about pics of your bike or you n your bike with Flowers.
Can be in or next to field garden etc. Hopefully should make for some colourful
Pics!
Ends end Oct .
Cheers all.


----------



## Evenflow (6 Nov 2017)

Well...

I liked Katherine's flowers in the rain and Pete xxx's rather arty flower market shot.
But... I'm going for Rickshaw phil's calm and serene photo. Had a hectic couple o weeks
and it suited.
Thanks for all the great photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Nov 2017)

Having thought about it overnight I am going to keep it nice and simple this time. We're in a good time of year for some nice atmospheric shots so lets make the most of that.

The theme is Autumn, so let me see what the season means to you.

Usual rules apply: Must be taken after the challenge has been set. Must include your bike, or part of.

You have until the end of November.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2017)

........... this one by @PeteXXX 






I liked the interesting angle, it's got some good autumn colours and that sky where you just know straight away that it's not going to feel summery out there.

So, well done @PeteXXX and over to you.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2017)

I have thought long and hard for the topic for the December challenge.
As it is now almost acceptable to mention the 'C' word in public, the challenge will be........






Usual rules apply. End date shall be sometime on the day of Christmas Eve.

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

Not quite so many entries as usual this time, probably due to the time of year, weather dodgyness etc., but, in my humble opinion, this photograph by @DP took my fancy.

Mentioned in dispatches are @biggs682 for finding the thread, and @Dave 123 for persistence 






I hereby name @DP as the winner, and 'Custodian of the Badge', as this competitions winner 

Happy Christmas folks


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

Apologies for the delay. Inspired by these bikes I saw recently pulled out of a canal...







The theme is *“In need of some TLC”*.

Closing date - Jan 31st.

The photo needs to have a bike in it, but not necessarily your own.

Entries should be taken within the time limit.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2018)

Apologies for being a bit of a useless photo winner, but the winner is this one from @BlueDog




BlueDog said:


> I think this old farm building on the Mendips is probably beyond receiving some TLC!
> View attachment 390239



It's one of those photos that really makes me want to jump on my bike.

Over to you BlueDog....


----------



## BlueDog (24 Feb 2018)

Ah, thank you @DP. I’d taken many photos over recent months and I must admit it was as one of my favourites too.

I was going to suggest a new theme relating to Spring, but it might be slightly too early for that, so the next theme will simply be; *nature*. 

Hopefully that’s not too broad but will give everyone the opportunity to join in. Closing date end of March.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueDog (3 Apr 2018)

@Katherine Ah, sorry for the delay (I was too busy enjoying my reign as the supreme ruler of all photo judges).

I have to say that this has proven far more difficult than I thought it would be as I think they all great and special. So to narrow it down a bit, I decided to go for a sub-topic that has affected us all over the past month and one which many of us will remember for a very long time to come.... snow.

It was therefore a choice between @Rickshaw Phil, @MossCommuter and @Dave 123 (not the bird poo one Dave). I liked all of these, not just because they are all great photos, but because they were all out there making the most of it and having [hopefully] having some great fun.

So without further ado... the winner for the biggest pile of snow that typified it for so many, goes to..... @Rickshaw Phil


Rickshaw Phil said:


> Taking on what nature has thrown at us the last few days:
> View attachment 398415


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2018)

Right, I've had a think and your next challenge is; Bridges.

One we've had before I know, but it should be one that works for everyone. I give you until the end of April and usual rules apply: all photos taken after the challenge is set, must include a bike or part of.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 May 2018)

Lots of great entries again making this a _very _difficult choice as everyone has submitted a picture that I liked for one reason or another this time.

Special mentions go to: @ADarkDraconis and @MossCommuter for their atmospheric night shots, @TeeShot for the view from Monsal Head, @Katherine for the canal lighthouse and @BlueDog for the one before climbing the Cheddar Gorge.

The one that really appealed to me though was this from @Dave 123:




Sunshine, water, punts. A lovely scene.

So @Dave 123, over to you.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2018)

Well thank you very much @Rickshaw Phil. The sunshine is but a distant memory!

Right....the next theme will be REFLECTIONS.

As ever, at least a portion of bike needs to be in the picture. Closing date 31st May 2018.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen,

After a fab night watching Stereophonics I thought I'd announce the winner before I go to bed tonight.....

Thanks to all who took part.

So, I have no rEGRETS in announcing this photo of the grey heron by @PeteXXX as the worthy winner






Over to you then....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2018)

Thanks for a fun competition @Dave 123 I am honoured, thank you 

The photograph I’d like to see, for this challenge, shall be: Your bike, or part there of, through a hole of some description.

Judgement day will be the last day of June.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

Decision time..

Some imaginative photographs, folks!







Mentioned in dispatches are @Katherine and @biggs682 for the above entries, and welcome back into the comp. @GM, but the winner this time is.... _drum roll_ @Threevok for this wheels within a wheel pic.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jul 2018)

Wow I won ???? 
Thanks so much 

Sorry for the delay - I have been away

I take it it's my turn to pick a theme ?

Looking at mine - I think "industry theme - past or present" 

Usual rules apply - must include bike ,pic must be taken within competition time frame, etc 

Closing date will be 31st July

Good luck peeps


----------



## Threevok (1 Aug 2018)

OK people, it was a very hard one to judge, but after much deliberation - the winner is @User9609 with this

View attachment 420816


Congratulations

I am not sure how you get that "Photo Winner" thing under your name - is it a mod thing anyone ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2018)

Inspired by my foraging, and the onset of autumn, the theme will be ‘Leaves’ as in a leaf, or multiples there of. 







Closing date is the last day of September 2018. 

Usual rules apply.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the entries, folks. A decision has been made.







@Katherine








@User9609

Mentioned in dispatches are @User9609 and @Katherine for the two photographs above.






But the winner this time is @Dave 123 for the Snail Begonia leaves, (and bike). Lovely pic!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2018)

Well thank you very much @PeteXXX 

This edition is entitled 'hip hip hooray'
Clearly there is plenty of scope here, so come on, get snapping!
As ever, a portion of your bike needs to be in the picture.
Closing date 15/10/18


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2018)

Well, that was the most miserable photo comp!

@PeteXXX gave blood, but he was narrowly beaten into 2nd place by @Katherine 

Hope you get a better turn out....


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

I've seen lots of interesting outside clocks on my bike rides, so for your next challenge please take a picture of your bike and :

Clocks and anything else on the theme of Time. 

I'll give you plenty of '_time '! _Closing date Monday 12th November. 

Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

I really liked everyone's pictures, but my favourite is this one:


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 436220
> 
> 
> Overstone Manor stable yard, and its clocktower.


Congratulations @PeteXXX 
Looking forward to your new challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

Right.. I've slept on it, and the new challenge shall be 'Sky'.
Be it dramatic clouds, or pure blue, the photograph must contain a bike, or part thereof.
Closing date is December 5th.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2018)

Lots of nice pics to peruse this time. Mentioned in dispatches are the following..



TeeShot said:


> View attachment 438527
> 
> Sorry but I couldn’t resist it, definitely NOT within the rules, taken on Whinlatter at the TOB this year





Rickshaw Phil said:


> One from today with some vivid colour from the foliage and the sky.:
> View attachment 438553





Dave 123 said:


> Me & her, up in the sky
> 
> View attachment 438567
> 
> ...





Dave 123 said:


> My bike with the sunrise reflected in the window
> 
> View attachment 438642





biggs682 said:


> Some early morning sky behind Wilby Church
> 
> View attachment 440244





CarlP said:


> My BSA Tour de France and some sky.
> 
> View attachment 440358



Love the pic, but I'd be judging it on the BSA, not the sky!

View attachment 439354


But, my favourite pic in this competition is..... An international winner.

@FolderBeholder for this great photo.


----------



## FolderBeholder (10 Dec 2018)

OK...after MUCH deliberation....let’s see your bikes “indoors” at a public location. 
Shall we close the year off with this one....say Dec 31 is closing date?

I’ll start (and recuse my entry from consideration)


----------



## FolderBeholder (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had a bike ride today
> I didn't pass anywhere that was open that I could take my bike in.
> 
> Anyway the closing date was yesterday.
> ...


While they are all winners, I’m partial to this shot....I shall proclaim this one the WINNER!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2019)

Righto, the new topic is.....






Something that's broken, like this signpost that used to point towards Castle Ashby. 

Usual rules apply. Bike, or part thereof, must be in the photograph, and be taken in the time frame of the completion.

End date shall be 26th of February.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2019)

Not too many entries to judge this time. . It's not really riding weather at the moment, I suppose!
Nice to see @Katherine back in the saddle 

The winner this time is @biggs682 with this entry. 

View attachment 445674


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2019)

At last I won something .

Seeing as February is Valentine's month and red is the colour associated with love , let's see something bike related and something red . Ideally with a picture taken during this time period.

Ie my Hercules in front of 2 red doors .






Closing date pm 28th February .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

well thank you all for entering your Febuary Red picture , it was a hard decision with pictures like the 2 below


[QUOTE 5519935, member: 9609"]my bike has taken a picture of me with my RED top on - you can see the brake lever
View attachment 449827
[/QUOTE]



FolderBeholder said:


> View attachment 452649
> A day late (of Valentine’s Day I mean) but here is my contribution.



But in the i went for this one of a red bike and it's own shadow taken by @Illaveago so well done to all who entered


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2019)

Thanks ! I haven't prepared a long speech !

As blue is my favourite colour I think my challenge is for you to take a picture featuring your bike with blue as a theme .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Congratulations to *Jenkins *who took this amazing picture which I have decided is this month's winner of the photo challenge on the theme of 'Blue'. I particularly like the composition and the way your eyes are drawn to ship at the centre of the picture. 

Thank you to all of those of you who entered the challenge. I studied all of your pictures carefully and found it difficult in choosing a winner.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2019)

I've decided that the challenge for April should be one close to most cyclists' hearts - Food & Drink.

Whether it's a picture of your bike outside your favourite café stop, overloaded with shopping, an artistically placed cup of tea on the handlebars, or your pub bike doing it's job, just go for a ride, take a picture and (most importantly) *have fun.*

Usual rules apply and the winner should be announced on the 30th April.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2019)

Thanks to all for taking part and I have decided on a winner. Congratulations to @Katherine for her Barnshaw Smithy cafe stop pictures. The bright colours and hint of sunshine were in complete contrast to the grey, damp & bitterly cold day I'd had at Brands Hatch, although I'm not too sure about the green stuff in the waterbottle in the 3rd picture 


Katherine said:


> Coffee and a rather wonderful piece of coconut, lemon and blueberry cake at Barnshaw Smithy cafe, between Ashley and Mobberley.
> 
> View attachment 461197
> 
> ...



Special mentions to @kapelmuur for his shopping essentials and @PeteXXX for the traditional ice cream shot.

Over to Katherine for next month's competition theme.


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2019)

The new theme for the photo challenge is animals seen on your bike ride, including animals in art, sculptures, on signs etc as well as any real animals you see.
Photos to include your bike or part of and to be taken between now and closing date of Saturday 25th May.
Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2019)

Gosh, it was hard to choose!

Congratulations to @TeeShot for this picture actually with the sheep.
View attachment 466239


Over to you to choose the next theme.


----------



## TeeShot (4 Jun 2019)

Well 12 hours later and I can say without doubt, that taking pictures is so much easier than choosing a topic for this thread !

As we are now in "Flaming June" I thought *water* would be a topical subject, we'll either have too much or not enough.

So *'Water',* in any form you like. Rivers, lakes, rain, puddles, fountains, baths, streams, you name it. Usual rules, must be taken between now and the closing date, must involve a bike or part of in the shot. Closing date the last day of June.

Good luck, I hope you enjoy the challenge..............


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Eardisland, Herefordshire, on today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 471794


And the winner is @Aravis 
The picture is so quintessentialy English, the peace and tranquility make it timeless and the bike adds to it, leather saddle, rack bag, horizontall top tube. Delightful 
Over to you @Aravis


----------



## Aravis (2 Jul 2019)

I ran my two ideas past my wife, and she "expressed doubts" over the one I thought was the better. Such is life. I know the wisest course of action is to accept the advice.

The new subject is - *Crossover.
*
As we're currently aligned with the calendar month, it seems sensible to stick with that and I'll make the closing date the last day of July.


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

I was extremely tired last night - perhaps not best placed to make these major decisions.

If I were to change the subject to simply "Cross", then that would still cover everything I originally intended, and would have a more specific angle for anyone who'd rather go that way. Do I make sense?

Unless anyone objects, could one of the mods amend the other thread? (Suggest giving it a few hours).


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

No disquiet, apparentlyy. Officially, therefore, the subject for the month of July is *Cross* - in any sense you wish, literal or otherwise. Apologies for any confusion.

A few weeks ago I had to stop briefly while a flock of sheep was shepherded over the road. I took the opportunity for a bite to eat, but a photograph, with a backdrop of rural Herefordshire, might have worked well. That was my motivation - over to you.

Mods: please update the other thread - thanks.


----------



## Aravis (1 Aug 2019)

Having purposely chosen a subject allowing a wide variety of interpretation, it was always going to be interesting to see what came up. There are few things that go together than a bike and a ferry, and I was pleased to see that combination.

But the winner for me was the creeper-covered wall. The "Green Cross Road", you could say - it almost works!







I love the texturing and the vibrancy, and the way the bright sunshine in the foreground neatly contextualises the shady area which is the main subject and tells you what sort of day it was. I'd like to jump into the picture and escape the sun.

Contratulations to @PeteXXX - look forward to seeing what's next.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2019)

I have thunked..

Machinery.

Any kind: Farming, mining, industrial (new or old) random abandoned machines, but excluding cars, I think, unless they are ancient & rusty.

Usual rules apply. Must include your bike, or part thereof. Closing date is midnight on August 31st 2019.

Egrets are allowed.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2019)

Mentioned in dispatches is @IrishAl for his excellent first entry. 

But my favourite photo in this competition, amongst some lovely pics, is... drum roll and pointlessly long pause...






@Katherine for this colourful old pump.


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2019)

New challenge for September. 
*Flowers *

Please take lots of photos of your bike and flowers, especially wild flowers.


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2019)

There were so many lovely flowers and I really appreciated every picture.

And the winner is.....

Sunflowers by @Dave 123 
Congratulations.

View attachment 483176


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Oct 2019)

Thank you @Katherine 

So the October competition is ‘autumnal hues’

All or part of a bike must be in your picture.

1st of November will be judgement day...


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Nov 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen,

I do believe we have a winner.....






View attachment 491503



congratulations to @biggs682 

The misty autumn sky was the clincher!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2019)

This month's challenge is sporting equipment and a bike or part of finishes midnight on the 30th November 2019 .

Please see below for examples .

Good luck all 

View attachment 491541


View attachment 491542


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2019)

And this month's winner is @PeteXXX with this photo so well done 



PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 493567
> 
> 
> And another, from Bedford Road skatepark..
> No tricks for me, sadly, as I don't bounce well anymore 😕


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2019)

I am honoured... 😋

The competition shall be, mentioning the 'C' word, Christmas 🤶 

🎄 Christmas lights, decorations, festivities etc. 🎄 

Usual rules apply. Must contain a bike, or part thereof. 
The day of judgment will be Jan 30th at midnightish.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2019)

View attachment 498363


Judgement Day.. Several interesting photos this month, but I declare the winner to be @steveindenmark for the illuminated bicycle.
May the New Year be busier 

Over to you.. 👍🏼


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2020)

Sorry I missed this. 😁

Januarys challenge.

A picture of you pedalling your bike in 2020. 😁

Simple😊

But try and make it interesting 🤔


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Me on Dartmoor now..
> .
> View attachment 499083


My winner is Dave123 because he is he is riding and it is taken at this time of the year. 

Over to you Dave.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2020)

Thank you @steveindenmark !

Ok, this month is day of the extra day in the leap year so this one is=

Leap, Bounce, Hop, Jump.

please be safe!

Bikes Or part of must be in your picture that’s been taken this month.

You have until the end of the month.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Mar 2020)

Well... @TeeShot was far too honest , otherwise it would have won.

so @PeteXXX wins with the comedy shot

View attachment 506574


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Having thunk, the topic is:
Animals; wild, domesticated, or evidence thereof. 

As usual, bike or part of must be in the photograph, and it must be taken between today and the end of March. 

😊


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2020)

So many entries, this time, making it hard to judge! 
The winner, though, is @biggs682 with his patriotic cow 🐮 🇬🇧 

View attachment 512100

Over to you @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

Right this month I think we need something that doesn't promote the need to leave your abode .

So what I want are pictures of either fruit or vegetable produce and something bike related in the same picture to be taken between now and the 30/04/2020 with the winner announced on the 1/5/2020 . 

Please see some examples below .

View attachment 512165


View attachment 512166


View attachment 512167


View attachment 512168


Have fun


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Well I have decided this picture from @Jenkins is my favourite so well done and over to you




Jenkins said:


> Energy bar ends...
> View attachment 512756


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I have decided this picture from @Jenkins is my favourite so well done and over to you



Many thanks - by my attempts in this month's thread you may have noticed I try not to be too serious about my cycling!



PeteXXX said:


> Congrats @Jenkins looking forward to the next competition, *when I can get out for a pedal!*



As at least one regular on here has stopped cycling for the duration of the lockdown, can I slightly deviate from the usual idea that the photo must be taken in May? 
If so, it's time to delve into your archives and post a picture of what or where you miss at the moment - obviously with your bike or a bit of it in the shot. Whether it be your bike in a pub garden, touring in the Scottish Highlands or a simple ride with the family what are you missing most?


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Result time.

This is one of those where I wish there could be joint winners. 

For the beauty & stillness of the location, this shot by @Aravis is worthy of being a winner and I can see why the location would be missed





However, the winner by the closest of margins is this picture by @TeeShot - a simple shot of 4 friends enjoying a much missed cafe stop
Over to you for the June challenge @TeeShot and I hope you get to enjoy an ice cream cone with them soon.


----------



## TeeShot (2 Jun 2020)

Apologies for not returning sooner

Well, I went for a ride yesterday. Two observations, I have missed an entire season!! My last ride in mid March was, bib longs, many layers, thick gloves etc.....And secondly my cycling kit has shrunk!!

So the new challenge. Having been stuck indoors for so long it was wonderful to be out in the countryside again, the lanes, the views, the fields full of animals etc....

Your subject (if approved) will be “the countryside”. Any aspect you choose, pretty lanes, big views, rolling fields.
Hopefully broad enough to get plenty of entries 
Usual rules. Pictures to be taken within the next month, bike or bike bits in the picture
Results announced on the 1st July 
Good luck😋


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2020)

Well, thank you all so much for taking the time to post so many fabulous pictures.

It just reminds me what fantastic countryside we have all around us in this country. (Above shot excepted!!)

The winning shot was so sharp and well lit , it captured for me the best of why we all enjoy getting out on our bikes

Well done @biggs682 fabulous shot





Over to you @biggs682 …..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2020)

Morning a decision has been made and this month's challenge is to include a cycling related object and a piece of polite street art / graffiti .

View attachment 533680


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

Well after much deliberation I have decided the winner is @IrishAl .

So over to you 



IrishAl said:


> Belfast city centre
> 
> View attachment 538409


----------



## IrishAl (1 Aug 2020)

Ok so my first time to set the challenge 😬 hopefully this one works...
as we are still in a lockdown of sorts...the theme of this month is “Behind bars”.
Open to everyone, not just those staying at HMP.


----------



## IrishAl (1 Sep 2020)

Some ingenious entries this month, particular mention for the one with the chocolate bars, and the one with the lock (2nd attempt) 😃.... But my pick for this months winner is @accountantpete for his home bar shot. Well done! 

View attachment 544749


----------



## accountantpete (1 Sep 2020)

Many thanks for the vote and words:

The challenge for September is "potholes" with a bonus wheel-rim truing manual for the biggest.

A second photo showing just the pothole is also permitted.

(please take care when attempting the capture).


----------



## accountantpete (1 Oct 2020)

This month's winner is <drum roll>

View attachment 550083


I liked the atmosphere of looming menace when coming across this pothole at night so congrats PeteXXX and over to you for the October 2020 challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

I have thunked.. 

October's competition is Cycling infrastructure, be it good, bad or strange! 

Usual rules, must contain a bike, or part thereof, pic taken in this October etc etc

😊


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

Several good pics there, folks, but the one that caught my eye was the 'steps on a cycle route' by @roubaixtuesday

View attachment 555780


Over to you @roubaixtuesday


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Nov 2020)

OK, so if I've understood it correctly I suggest the next challenge and @PeteXXX copies it to the other thread?

So the suggested challenge is "*Avenue*" which hopefully gives a enough leeway for interpretation without being too all- encompassing. Entries by the end of November please.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Dec 2020)

OK, so here goes...

I love an avenue of trees, but also the more inventive entries appeal. Particularly @biggs682 (whose bikes I always covet, they being invariably pleasing on the eye and me being 6'4") and @PeteXXX

@Dave 123 very nearly gets the vote, a most unexpected avenue indeed.

But it's got to be the trees in the end, and despite an honourable mention for @Tribansman @TeeShot has the perfect avenue perfectly set up. How do you get the bike to stay upright?








Over to you


----------



## TeeShot (3 Dec 2020)

This is not easy🤔
However I wanted to find a subject that would give multiple opportunities to use your imagination and you camera😎

So, the subject is, Water (including ice)

Usual rules. Picture must be taken between now and the last day of December and must include some part or all of a bike. Good luck

I will do my best to announce the winner on the first day of 2021


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jan 2021)

Well first off, thank you all for taking the time and trouble to contribute so many great shots to this little challenge.

Choosing a winner is far more difficult than pressing the shutter, but here goes

With his entry of the River Yealm at Noss, the winner is @Dave123.
I really liked the colour, light, composition and subject. And the water looked pretty good too!!!
Well done Sir, over to you


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2021)

Well thank you very much.

so this month the competition is your bike and a boat.

last day is 30/1/21


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Feb 2021)

So @PeteXXX and @IrishAl came very close indeed, but the winner on size alone is......

@yo vanilla


----------



## yo vanilla (2 Feb 2021)

ME?? I never would have guessed! Thank you!

So I choose the new challenge... which is...

*Pit Stop*

I envision a coffee shop, food truck, fix it station. I fear some of these places may not be accessible due to COVID; hopefully they could be accessible for an exterior shot? If not LMK and we can pick again


----------



## yo vanilla (1 Mar 2021)

I thought I had a winner chosen last night, and I have re-evaluated. I am in the office and its hard to piece together a full list on my phone, so for now the winner is:



TeeShot said:


> View attachment 573035



TeeShot! This has all of the elements I pictured - the bike, the snacks, the store front and even a rucksack. Realizing of course all entries had basically all these elements, I really liked how they came together here!


----------



## TeeShot (2 Mar 2021)

Well I’ve had a think. The dark winter months are nearly behind us and the jab is giving people hope of a better tomorrow. So as we hopefully turn a corner, the challenge is “signs of spring”.
If you think that’s rubbish let me know and I’ll have another think. Good luck, give us all something to smile about. Normal rules apply and I’ll be back to announce the winner on April Fools Day!!!!


----------



## TeeShot (2 Apr 2021)

Wow so many entries !!
Brilliant to see so many of you taking the time to take a picture and bring it to this challenge
There are probably 10 photos that deserve to win, but as the saying goes "there can only be one winner"
So well done @IrishAl 
The light, the bare trees, the composition and the sole daff. just hit the spot
Over to you sir


----------



## IrishAl (3 Apr 2021)

TeeShot said:


> Wow so many entries !!
> Brilliant to see so many of you taking the time to take a picture and bring it to this challenge
> There are probably 10 photos that deserve to win, but as the saying goes "there can only be one winner"
> So well done @IrishAl
> ...


Thank you @TeeShot. The place in my photo is one of my fav spots for getting a good photo in different seasons. Spring is now my favourite 😍 

For April’s challenge... ⚡️Electric⚡️
Usual rules apply. No trespassing and no photos of bikes hanging on power lines.


----------



## IrishAl (1 May 2021)

What a tough call to pick a winner this month. I had 9 photos in my “shortlist” so I had the pleasure over a coffee to pick the best.

my shortlist....





And so onto the winner....

In third place, @yo vanilla, for bringing to us a photo of the the first house ever powered by hydroelectric power 😇



In second place, @biggs682 for the best of the pylons, showing size does matter 😂



But April’s winner is.... @chriswoody, for this atmospheric B&W photo of a big hydro generating station in Germany.




Congratulations and Over to you @chriswoody to pick Mays challenge!


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2021)

Thanks everyone and thanks @IrishAl , there were lots of really good photos.

I've been scratching my head a lot over the next challenge and I'm thinking Wood. 

So any inventive ways people can think of combining bikes and wood in any form.


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jun 2021)

Blimey this was a bit tough! there were some brilliant photos. Some were technically brilliant with great composition and colours, others were just great fun. I've narrowed it down to eight I really liked for various reasons, then mulled over it for a while, then prevaricated, then mulled it over some more 






I loved the humour in the images from @roubaixtuesday and the squirrel with attitude in @biggs682 photo. The wooden bike was great as were the lovely shots from @PeteXXX .

Eventually though there can be only one winner and I decided on @stoatsngroats lovely shot of a bike in the woods, just a nice classic woodland shot with great colour and composition.







Honourable mention should go to @gzoom for his stunning image, however, technically the challenge should also feature a bike? (Blimey there's going to be a stewards inquiry over this one!)

So @stoatsngroats the baton passes to you.


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Jun 2021)

So, for June, I propose, Your bike and a repeating pattern.
For example, a zebra crossing..... but just to introduce an idea, it could also be _part_ of your bike and a repeating pattern.... 
28 days to go then.....


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jun 2021)

@roubaixtuesday, the wave baffles, and the Tandem….. another good image, with a great repeating pattern, setting a deep view into the far background…..

my synapses were singing……. That’s almost exactly the kind of pattern which I was thinking about….
With most of the image filled with repeating pattern…. But not just that, a good image in its own right too…..

I have taken the Liberty of editing this image to capture how my brain ’sees’ this image for maximum ’zing’….





It works for me, it captures all that my challenge was set for, buit destroys the original image as taken.

So, an education for me. To take longer to look past my pattern brain/eye, and try to see the wider picture.
It’s tough, and it may demonstrate to me that I may have a little autistic spectrum disorder, never diagnosed, and not intrinsically difficult to me…. But interesting nevertheless.

@roubaixtiesday is my winner in this challenge, for the reasons above…..

I hope you agree, and thanks to you all for engaging in my test of your optical and image capture abilities! 😀👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

@stoatsngroats yours was excellent, I will absolutely not accept a challenge to improve it.

Rather, after brief reflection. I shall make a deliberate attempt to induce completely different style entries so as to avoid such comparison. I have the perfect image in mind, of course, and look forward to the cyclechat denizens subverting and improving on it.

So, the theme for this challenge is "*lonely*". To be interpreted in any way you wish!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Jul 2021)

Well, thank you for all the entries.

I think that was probably much more difficult to find something for than most, apologies if so. I've been suffering from a bad back and haven't been out much in the last few weeks so didn't manage a single entry myself...

But some great pics, split generally into "Lonely bike" or "Lonely person/object seen from a bike". Very difficult on the latter to get the sense of being alone rather than accompanied by a bike, I think.

On the lonely bike front, I particularly enjoyed the black and white from @yo vanilla






Lots of inventive entries on lonely objects, strawberries, mushrooms, hats, but the abandoned machinery (winch?) from @Oldhippy was rather eyecatching (I had to crop it to get it to display for some odd reason, apologies):






But my two favourites were, on the lonely bike front, what I imagine to be an insomniac Specialized contemplating the dawn from @newts :






and the tree, all alone despite being in a crowd from @PeteXXX






So, the winner is [drum roll] @PeteXXX for their lonely tree. 

Over to you and thanks to everyone for the entries.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

I have thunked.. 
The theme for the new competition is.. 

_'Give me a sign'_

As usual, a bike, or part of, must be in the photograph, and must be taken within the time frame of the competition. 

The end date will be August 31st 2021


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

Quite a few decent entries this time, and some great interpretations, too.

Mentioned in despatches are:
@Tribansman for the Stevenage signs of adventure.
@biggs682 for the Bianchi badge.
@yo vanilla for the much needed Signs of hope.

The competition winner, this time, though is @IrishAl for the 'Rest and be hopeful' photograph.
(Bike needs a bit of a clean, though!! 😂) 






🥇


----------



## IrishAl (5 Sep 2021)

Okay after a quick think I’ve come up with September’s theme - “Bridge”
interpretation of the theme is of course allowed. Good luck!


----------



## IrishAl (2 Oct 2021)

But there can be only one winner as they say so my top 3

Winner and 1st place - @Aravis
In 2nd place - @roubaixtuesday 
and in 3rd place @biggs682







Aravis said:


> September in Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 610405


----------



## Aravis (2 Oct 2021)

I had a look at the Wikipedia entry for October to see what possible associations there might be. Apparently it's Vegetarian Awareness Month, something I ruminated over for a while.

Subjects based around autumn have been chosen at this time of the year before and have always been popular, but I'd prefer to find a new angle. I would therefore like to make October's subject *"Fall"*. Please ride carefully when attempting this challenge. 

Entries to be submitted by midnight on October 31st, with the result unveiled as soon as possible afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## Aravis (1 Nov 2021)

Very well done on all the entries, folks. I can't remember anything resembling a frost so far this autumn, so in these parts anyway there's precious little sign of serious autumnal colours, making everyone's task that bit harder. The level of inventiveness you've shown in these testing circumstances is amazing!

As I've reviewed them once again this morning, inevitably I see additional merit in several of them that I hadn't appreciated before, making me wonder if I'm doing the right thing...

But I'm no photographic expert, and I have to stick with the image which made the biggest impact when I first saw it and still intrigues me every time I look at it. The image from @gtmet taken at Sea Mills by the Avonmouth road out of Bristol. Superficially a static scene and yet there's so much happening, and the bike sits there just perfectly. Naturally enough the first thing I registered was the stone bridge, which I first took to be a railway, but quickly realised is not - and I'm drawn in:







Well done gtmet!


----------



## gtmet (2 Nov 2021)

*November Challenge.*

Since I flippantly referred to the late iron age I have been unable to get the idea out of my mind. 
Hence, the theme:

*'Age of Iron'*

Whether the Iron Age has ended or not, its drama and artefacts are all around us, so plenty of scope. Usual rule, at least part of a bicycle must be included, in a pictorially appropriate way.

_To avoid the obvious risk, the usual important safety rule: Anyone even suspected of trespass upon the Iron Way will be disqualified with extreme prejudice._​


----------



## gtmet (1 Dec 2021)

This is difficult, I was tempted to follow the literature prize jury that recently decided to declare joint winners.

But I have not shirked my duty, so, in short:

_After due consideration the winner is *Oldhippy* for his simple but dynamic seaside image of iron stanchions marhing out of the sea, combining the most basic and most elegant of iron artefacts.

Over to you *Oldhippy*._






*********************************

At great length:

Starting with subversion, moving on through isolated street furniture to still life, then iron as dominant element, I had plenty to choose from. Strangely no iron horses, blast furnaces, forges or iron foundries, possibly because all these are now rare in the UK.

PeteXXX 's big roller and bicycle was the first to contrast the simplest and most sophisticated iron products, featuring steel as a highly developed iron alloy.

I was tempted by Specialeye's big gun, symbolising iron as ruler of all, and on the same theme, biggs682 's iron memorial silhouettes to the victims of iron as the material of war. In contrast Chriswoody's turbine hints at the equally immense power commanded by iron for peaceful use. 

Oldhippy's still life with iron ring and bicycle saddle appealed as a composition, as did biggs682 's simple iron spheres, which I hope was not a subtle comment on the theme. The anchor composition from stoatsngroats combined the sophisticated and basic elements very well.

Oldhippy's all enveloping pier structure was the first where iron really dominates the whole scene, followed by chriswoody with a black and white image whose spirit lowering tonal range portrays the world of iron as oppressive. Yo vanilla achieves a similar dominant greyness in a colour image.


Oldhippy 's pier is just pipped by his simple but dynamic seaside image, combining the most basic and most elegant of iron artefacts. Interestingly, to me, this seems to lead out of the sea rather than in. *


(* On a technical note the stanchions are almost certain to be rolled rather than cast, but this is a photo competition, not an examination in metallurgy.)


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Dec 2021)

Ok folks, I've had a think and I've come up with the subject of Derelict. Your bike in front of something that has seen better days. Buildings, vehicles or anything else relating to the title Derelict. Have fun with it. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

Morning all, I wasn't sure what to expect when I came up with the title Derelict but as usual there have been some out the box thinking and excellent photo subjects. @PeteXXX started us off with his Brommie in front of a long abandoned Pill Box followed by @biggs682 evocative photos of engine sheds from another era. Ultimately it came down to @Dave 123 with his classic black and white derelict barn photo, @yo vanilla did a good shot portraying of an old trailer but after much deliberation my favourite photo was the majestic derelict arch of St John the Baptist church in Bought on by @PeteXXX and declare his photo my favourite for December. I'm a sucker for medieval archaeology and the period and thought that the representation of one of the heights of technology of it's day as a background for one of one of the most practical pieces of modern technology of today were a good contrast. Despite being derelict the arch still stands with dignity somehow. So Well done @PeteXXX and thank you to everyone else. Over to you Pete.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I am honoured! Thanks for a fun competition, @Oldhippy . Lots of great entries by all.. 

I'll think of a new topic for the new year and post later today..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I have thunked.. 
As an opposite to the competition that @Oldhippy has just run... 

'NEW' is the theme for the 1st challenge of the year. 
Usual rules.. Bike, or part thereof and photo taken twixt today and the last day of this month. 
Egrets are allowed. 🦅


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

Well. Lots of lovely entries for me to choose from this month. Thanks folks! 

Joint 2nd place goes to @biggs682 for the slow new tarmac..






And @Oldhippy 's new winter day pic.






But, in my humble opinion, and I'm the judge, my favourite photo was the New Old Bridge by @gtmet 






Over to you @gtmet 

🥇


----------



## gtmet (2 Feb 2022)

Let us abandon rusticity for a while.
After checking the OED, the theme for February is:

*URBANITY*



_Usual rule, the picture must contain at least part of a bicycle._​


----------



## gtmet (3 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Are we using the two definitions, @Willd's pigeon's, but also the 'scenes of urban life' in some online dictionaries?


There I was thinking you were all out in the fresh air, scouring the world for pictures, and it seems everyone but old hippy has their nose stuck in a dictionary.

I chose 'Urbanity' because the OED gives defines three overlapping strands of meaning, all broad, so there should be plenty of scope for creativity.

This is the OED entry (from https://www.oed.com/view/Entry/220391? You may need municipal library access):

urbanity, n.​
*Forms:* late Middle English *urbanytie*, late Middle English 1600s *urbanitie*... (Show More)
*Frequency (in current use):* Show frequency band information
*Origin: *Of multiple origins. Partly a borrowing from French. Partly a borrowing from Latin. *Etymons:* French urbanité; Latin urbānitāt-, urbānitās.
*Etymology: *Originally < Middle French urbanité (French urbanité ... (Show More)
*1.*
Thesaurus »

*a.* The character or quality of being urbane; courtesy, civility; refinement, sophistication, elegance (of manners, temper, etc.). Also in extended use.
▸ _c_1475 in Coll. Ordinances Royal Househ. (Harl. 642) (1790) 33 (MED) Kervers and cupberers..nedeth to be well spede in taking of degree in the schole of urbanytie.
1535 W. Stewart tr. H. Boethius Bk. Cron. Scotl. (1858) II. 328 Ane man he wes of greit vrbanitie.
1547 A. Borde Breuiary of Helthe i. Prol. f. ii Egregiouse doctours..of your Urbanyte Exasperate nat your selfe againste me.
_a_1566 R. Edwards Damon & Pithias (1571) sig. Eiij A right courtier is vertuous, gentill, and full of vrbanitie.
1616 J. Lane Contin. Squire's Tale ix. 152 Cambuscan..eyenge Giant Horbills iollite, rann at his tassant plumes vrbanitie.
1630 Pathomachia ii. ii. 15 Those things which Citizens doe vnto Strangers may seeme to proceed from Craft: but that which they practise with their Friends is Vrbanitie of manners.
1693 J. Dryden Disc. conc. Satire in J. Dryden et al. tr. Juvenal Satires p. xxxvii His Urbanity, that is, his Good Manners, are to be commended.
1713 T. Birch in Guardian 22 Apr. 2/1 The Virtue called Urbanity by the Moralists, or a Courtly Behaviour.
1746 Gentleman's Mag. 7/2 Urbanity is a certain impression of politeness and goodness, which appears in the mind, conversation and sentiments of a person.
1777 W. Dalrymple Trav. Spain & Portugal vii He was all urbanity and good humour.
1814 W. Scott Waverley I. xi. 152 If you have no respect for the laws of urbanity . View more context for this quotation
1849 T. B. Macaulay Hist. Eng. I. iv. 439 That exquisite urbanity, so often found potent to charm away the resentment of a justly incensed nation.
1881 Eclectic Mag. May 700/1 ‘Vastly obliged, I'm sure, my dear’, he replied, with the urbanity of tone which with him portended anything but urbanity of temper.
1907 W. Raleigh Shakespeare ii. 56 He delighted..in that graciousness and urbanity of bearing which is sometimes found in his princely men.
1973 H. Essame Patton xii. 185 He certainly tried Eisenhower's forbearance and urbanity to the limit.
1996 G. Studlar This Mad Masquerade i. 13 Gracefully balancing moral gentility and primitive instincts, wilderness skills and genteel urbanity.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

*b.* In plural. Civilities, courtesies.
1630 B. Goodall Tryall Trauell iii. sig. I 3 Last louely posture sages noble deeme, Vrbanityes defind its an esteeme.
1646 Sir T. Browne Pseudodoxia Epidemica i. vi. 23 The passages of societie and daily urbanities of our times.
1724 W. Dunkin Mezentius on Rack 11 But let this piece of Politeness pass with the ineffable Urbanities and liquid Spirit of his Longinus.
1799 Orphan Heiress v. 70 His taste and his urbanities were themes of general eulogy.
1822 J. Galt Provost xlii. 308 There is a surprising difference, in regard to the urbanities in use among those who have not yet come to authority.
1866 C. C. Felton Greece, Anc. & Mod. II. v. 71 In the urbanities of social life,..Athens was without an equal, without a second.
1966 Times 16 May 12/6 This fiery particle of radicalism..was never tamed by the urbanities of political life in London.
1995 Independent 22 Dec. 11/1 Mr Evans is not a man to cloak his feelings in diplomatic urbanities.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

†*2.* Sophisticated wit or humour; pleasant or witty conversation or language. Obsolete.Often, and esp. in later use, difficult to distinguish from sense 1a.
1542 N. Udall tr. Erasmus Apophthegmes i. f. 48v Whiche woordes yet for all that bee more full of galle, then to bee conueniente for Aristippus, whose vrbanitee & merieconceipted woordes are not of so poynaunte a sorte.
_a_1566 R. Edwards Damon & Pithias (1571) sig. Bjv Then grudge not at all, if in my behauiour: I make the Kinge mery, with pleasant vrbanitie.
1640 E. Reynolds Treat. Passions xxi. 214 Men are delighted..with Elegancies, Tests, Vrbanity, and Flowers of wit.
1656 E. Reyner Rules Govt. Tongue 223 Use Recreational speeches;..this is urbanity, or pleasantness of speech.
1693 J. Dryden Disc. conc. Satire in J. Dryden et al. tr. Juvenal Satires p. xxxii Moral Doctrine, says he, and Urbanity, or well-manner'd Wit,..constitute the Roman Satire.
1750 J. Dunn tr. C. F. Lambert Coll. Curious Observ. II. ix. 92 A vast number of varied or feign'd histories..discover a very fine and delicate taste, since wit, manners, urbanity, lively descriptions, characters and contrasts, concur to render them beautiful.
1845 A. Barnes Epist. Paul v. 109/1 Εὐτραπελία..urbanity, wit, humour.
(Hide quotations)

Thesaurus »

*3.* The state, condition, or character of a town or city; urban life.rare before the late 19th cent.
_c_1550 Complaynt Scotl. (1979) vi. 34 Tha detestit vrbanite and desirit to lyue in villagis.
1789 W. Belsham Ess. I. xvii. 328 The serenity, the elegance and urbanity of Paris.
1818 Analectic Mag. Apr. 305 He displays man and nature..in characters not the less easily recognized for the wildness, the rusticity, or the urbanity of the situation.
1877 R. Martineau tr. Goldziher Mythol. Hebrews iv. 83 This trait of glorification of the old-fashioned Beduin-life, to the disparagement of the free urbanity of the townsmen.
1898 F. W. Maitland Township & Borough 13 A difference between..urbanity and rusticity.
1963 J. Morris Road to Huddersfield i. 15 The desire for weekend cottages comes late in a society's lurching progress toward utter urbanity.
2002 N. Bullock Building Post-war World vi. 135/2 His central charge was the failure to create the urbanitynecessary to the idea of a town.
(Hide quotations)


↑








↓
Back to top



This entry has been updated (OED Third Edition, June 2011; most recently modified version published online December 2021).

Entry history
Entry profile


Previous version:
OED2 (1989)
In other dictionaries:​
urbā̆nitīe, n. in Middle English Dictionary


----------



## gtmet (1 Mar 2022)

February 2022 Challenge Result: Theme: Urbanity


*In short, the winner is @FrothNinja 's dystopian vision of urban badlands, cyclists dismounting in trepidation as the walls close in. *

Suggested title:

*"Steve,... ...I've got a feeling we're not in Ra'mell anymore."*​






At length, elegance never really got into the running, my dreams of elegant carbon fibre frames posed in front of Georgian and Palladian architecture, perhaps some 'rus in urbe', lie trampled in the dust. Probably what you get by setting an urban theme for a rural people like the Anglo-Saxons, who plainly just do not like towns.

*@Oldhippy* led off with ambivalent views of attempts to soften urban life with painted facades on play areas. regimented holidays, and of course - cycling banned in quaint old shopping streets. *@biggs682* picked up the same feeling of overcrowding, even in recreation, as did *@PeteXXX* with the close trimmed grass on the municipal rec standing in for countryside. The nightmare continued with *@Dave 123* 's Animal Farm analogy for human housing, and *@yo vanilla* was driven to disturbing visions.

*@All uphill * brings us modern urban utilitarianism and modern decay with just the fountain to hint at an elegant past.

A special mention to *Mini T* for smiling in Stevenage, perhaps it is the thought of the train out of Stevenage, and his father *@Tribansman* gets a special mention for effort for scouring the whole Great North Road in search of elegance. An elegant facade but no way in. *@Dave 123* has certainly found a pretty seaside urb, but it seems a long way off. (_And a bit of attention to the horizontal next time young man!_)

Some very elegant buildings from* @PeteXXX* get closer to what I had in mind, obviously Northampton is worth including in a cultured cyclist's tour of England, but the bike does look as if it is awaiting covering fire before making a dash across the street. Must be the times we live in. Not so elegant but definitely urban is *@FrothNinja* 's final entry, but again a view from outside, and a slightly cynical one, 'Ye Olde Pubbe' where alcohol softens the life of workers in the fortress-like mill dominating the place. And it looks as though you leave your bicycle outside the town.

So in the final face off between elegance and dystopia it was Northampton Cultural Quarter vs. Liverpool Canal Badlands, and the dystopian majority view gives the win to *@FrothNinja* , for a well composed picture, radiating unease, with the bicycles an essential part and plenty to keep the eye moving.


*OVER TO YOU @FrothNinja .*​


*



*


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Mar 2022)

March's theme is:
*HOPE*

I've had a think and this what I thunk, and apologies to those who think my thunk is a bit cheesy (coz it is ).
Given that Lent is starting, the plague is lessening, and the world is getting a bit silly, the pics should represent *Hope. *
It doesn't have to be some great world hope, just something that helps you look forward to a new day or ride or whatever.
Give a little explanation to clarify the import of the image if it's not immediately apparent, an indication of the hope it holds mayhap.

ps - I hope I haven't posted an unworkable theme.​


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Apr 2022)

Is it always so tricky deciding a winner?
In Hope I hoped that I hadn't proposed an unworkable theme, and hope was fulfilled - we had loads of entries.
PeteXXX managed to slip in a last minute one that made me smile and Dave 123 cracked off with a pic of his wedding bench.
There were photos of hope for builds and returning bikes to the road, geographical hopes, fishy hopes, social hopes, hopes for Spring a springing, hope for good weather (wet and dry), economic hope, Hope for hubs, hope for leisure and entertainment, hope for family, film themed hope, things called Hope, hopes for others, and hopes for the future. Quite the cornucopia of hope.
gtmet countered with 'abandon all hope, ye who enter' attached to a pic of a track that looked like it would be fun to me.
I shortlisted Oldhippy's gates because they were revealed by his search for hope, Dave 123's bench not only for his stated hope but also for the hopes of two lives implicit in any true marriage, PeteXXX's Hope Centre for obvious reasons, Oldhippy again for his Margate shelter, Tribansman's shadow hopes for his son & sun, yo vanilla's urban mural of faith in the next generation, and PeteXXX's sad forlorn hope for the forsaking of war.
There wasn't much to pic() between them but the final two were Tribansman's shadow hopes and yo vanilla's hope mural - which also neatly continued the previous month's theme.
In the end this was the winner:




Suggested title - Sons in the Sun
Tribansman's photo combines the hope for the future inherent in many of the entries with a more immediate hope for opportunities to get out on our bikes to enjoy and share our binding passion. I also like the way that the relationship between parent and child is central with no distractions. Yet the speed blur also gives the impression of time flying, and the shadow of the pole behind them suggests the past, a line crossed as they move toward the future with hope. There is beauty in the hope captured in a transient moment. 
All the photos have shown that Hope is in the eye of the beholder, even when the beholder hasn't initially seen it.
Congratulations to Tribansman and his son/sun, I pass the bidon to them for April. I Hope it goes well...


----------



## Tribansman (2 Apr 2022)

Thank you @FrothNinja (and others), was a great theme with a real range of strong entries, love your judging commentary. You uncannily got the intention behind my photo, lovely caption too. And you made Mini T's day yesterday 

I thought long and hard about this month's theme. I really liked Mrs T's suggestion of _Re-fuelling _but that prompted me to think of something that could encompass that but also reflects what the last few months and last couple of years have required, and also my love of long days in the saddle and getting out in all weathers.

So, April's challenge is... _Endurance_


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2022)

Do you know what….. I’m just out on my bike thinking ‘I wonder if someone won, and what the new theme is?’ So I’ve just pulled into a gateway to read the joyous news.

Thank you!

Well I suppose to follow on from May-

Flaming June.

Off we go. Bikes, egrets etc…


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2022)

Sorry…..
I am currently out on my bike and I thought… ‘oh dear’. I forgot!

The winner is @IrishAl fir smoke, orange tape and a drunken angle


----------



## IrishAl (4 Jul 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Sorry…..
> I am currently out on my bike and I thought… ‘oh dear’. I forgot!
> 
> The winner is @IrishAl fir smoke, orange tape and a drunken angle
> ...



Wow I didn’t expect to win but thankfully I drop in here now and then to check on the calibre of the competition ☺️ Thanks very much for that @Dave 123! 

I’ve been scratching my head for a new theme and what I propose is “Symmetry”. Usual rules apply and hopeful plenty of scope to be creative and artistic.


----------



## IrishAl (1 Aug 2022)

Well the time has come to pick July’s winner and it’s been a tough deliberation picking out the best between technical compliance with the subject matter, the effort and artistic quality of the shot. In the end it was too difficult so I’ve just went with the shot I like the most ☺️

Julys winner therefore is @Jenkins with the romp in the hayfield. I particularly liked the effort you’ve gone into to arrange the hay in almost perfect symmetry for the photo, that must’ve taken some time. 






Congratulations Jenkins and unlucky everyone else.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

Right - descision made and it's a simple theme: By the roadside. 

This can be anything you like - a display of flowers, an interesting wall, something unusual in the grass verge, one of those fruit & veg stands, whatever - but it must be within a foot or two of the edge of the road and with your bike (or a bit of it) in view.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2022)

The final two were whittled down to @EltonFrog 's wonderful selection of wild flowers set against the shiny chrome & blue of the bike




or @Oldhippy 's complete contrast of Margate Lido's faded tower





This is one where I wish both could win, but there's just something about @Oldhippy's picture that strikes a chord with me living near a "past it" seaside town that gives it that very fractional edge. So it's over to you for the September competition and thank you again to all that made this a difficult decision.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Sep 2022)

Morning fellow cycling photographers, after thinking about what subject for this month I've decided on 'A piece of history' Big or small but something in the landscape or urban environment that has clung on in our ever increasing modern world that shows times past. Huge scope I know but I think might be interesting.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Sep 2022)

There were some fabulous interpretations on the subject this month I thought. Very hard to pick one alone, I narrowed it down to @FrothNinja and the long abandoned mining railway still providing parts, @Dave 123 with the WWII memorial another great photo and unusual I thought. @PeteXXX doing the black and white of the old door was excellent as was the thatching photo, @biggs682 with the hillfort, great photo. After a lot of umming and arrhring however I went for the photo from @iandg as for me it encapsulated old bike, new bike history. So, @iandg its your picture that wins this month for me.


----------



## iandg (1 Oct 2022)

Watching cyclo-cross on Eurosport this morning with riders bunny-hopping hurdles, carrying bikes up-hill and plodding through mud - I've come up with "Barriers and Obstacles" for the new challenge. 

Hopefully some scope there for interpretation with many different barriers and obstacles (such as gates, steps, signs, overgrown paths etc) out in the environment.


----------



## iandg (2 Nov 2022)

Really sorry, completely forgot as I've been busy working on the cottage renovation getting ready for heat pump installation and carpet fitting.

A great crop of photos and interesting interpretations. Favourites are @Old Hippy Shingle Beach, @PeteXXX Chapel Brampton, @biggs682 4 bikes and a locked gate and the Broken Chain, @FrothNinja Pendle Hil, @Tribansman Pasty and @avecReynolds531 Trespassers Will be Prosecuted.

I didn't realise judging a winner was going to be so difficult. I think the prize has to go to @Tribansman for the spinach and feta pasty for the clever interpretation of the hunger barrier and choosing one of my favourite pasty flavours 

Congratulations @Tribansman - over to you.


----------



## Tribansman (2 Nov 2022)

Thanks all, especially @iandg , great theme and some superb entries as ever.

Surprised mine was a winner, but chuffed to have found a pasty-preference kindred spirit!

Tempted to make _baked goods_ the theme as my obscenely unhealthy diet includes a hefty whack of pasties, pies, cakes and the like.

But a bit one dimensional, so I've opted for.... _sign of the times_.

Good luck one and all 👍


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2022)

Evening all. Apologies for slight delay, got COVID a couple of days ago and had a raging fever. Recovering now though and aiming to be back out on the bike this weekend.

A cracking set of entries this month, with a range of takes on the subject and the usual mix of high quality vistas, atmospheric shots and humorous snaps.

What I had in mind/hoped for most was a wry take on the sh1tshow we find ourselves in amid the cost of living crisis, multiple Tory shambles, scumbag companies exploiting their workers, and all the rest of it.

With that in mind, although I liked the autumnal/wintry/tidal photos, and honourable mentions for @biggs682's amusing Christmas themed pic and observation; and @PeteXXX's bike among new fangled escooters pic...the winner has to be @FrothNinja 's sh1theap.

A perfect and pithy summation of the times we're in 👌


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Dec 2022)

Been having a thunk about a theme - tempting to go the full cheese given it is December. I am also tempted to threaten penalties for pics that contain crass seasonal commercialism - I suspect you lot of battlers would enjoy circumventing tacky Chrimbo crud. December is also the first month of Winter, on my side of Earth, and the month of Advent. None of which helped me to get to a theme for the month but did make me think something uplifting might be suitable, something that gives the middle finger to the big pile of sh!t so many of us are contending with, something that makes us look for light in the shadows. 
I hope that local conditions don't make the chosen topic impossible - and many apologies to those who only ride at night. If you are in the Northern hemisphere the theme is "WINTER SUN", and for all you Southern hemispheroids "SUMMER SUN".


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2023)

Thank you December!
The quality of pics last month was incredible. When the weather co-operated, which it did more often than not, it seemed impossible to take a duff pic. And nary a touch of tinsel to behold, thank you all.
Downside is the usual conundrum of choosing the best pic has been compounded. None the less the bull's whatsits have been grasped and Hogmanay befuddled brain cells stirred out of their pudding lethargy.
@Ming the Merciless & @PeteXXX got in early with some good uns that boded well for the month, especially their use of shadow. I was sure they would figure in the final reckoning...and then it went off the scale in the second week with the hard freeze.
Not really cycling weather for the sane but those prepared to risk broken bits couldn't wrong with the camera. Frozen sunshine is a magical combination and it was always going to take something preternaturally special to beat it. Problem for the magicians is that magic was also woven while it was frozen and @roubaixtuesday cast the first icy spell - IFO a gate into the bargain.
@All uphill came close to breaking the spell with JC slides (crepuscular rays) with @Ming the Merciless @Emanresu @Tribansman @Jenkins following with visions of December sunshine that foreshadowed the promise of Spring.
@Rickshaw Phil returned us to a touch of white and @Dave 123 returned to his site of hope and tugged on the ole heartstrings again. @biggs682 and @Old Hippy teased with the classic combo of sea and Sun - possibly due a lack of them in Summer??
@Willd hid in sun dappled woodland as @IrishAl headed south for the Winter with the pack, but in the end my eyes were frozen by two pictures above all others.
As an ex-Queenslander it was probably inevitable that a proper winter tableaux would catch my sun bleached eyes, and @Ming the Merciless's frosted forest was joined at the last minute by @gtmet Somerset snow and sun.
In the end it was a cloudless sky and the prospect of a journey to come that only just edged out the destination achieved. Anticipation trumped accomplishment but both were worthy finalists.
Many thanks to everyone that entered and New Year congratulations to @Ming the Merciless
#16,797


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

Arthur Conan Doyle 

“When the spirits are low, when the day appears dark, when work becomes monotonous, when hope hardly seems worth having, just mount a bicycle and go out for a spin down the road, without thought on anything but the ride you are taking.”

My photo challenge for January 2023 is to capture “flow” when your only thoughts are on the ride you are undertaking.


----------

